# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vitamine D tegen Multiple sclerose MS

## FRANCOIS580

Vitamine D tegen Multiple sclerose MS 


*Heel wat landgenoten lijden aan Multiple Sclerose (MS), een chronische aandoening die je zenuwstelsel aantast en waar tot hiertoe nog geen afdoend geneesmiddel werd voor gevonden. Je centraal zenuwstelsel bestaat naast je hersenen en de kleine hersenen, uit de hersenstam en het ruggenmerg. Wetenschappers zijn nochtans bijzonder hoopvol gestemd . De laatste jaren ontwikkelden ze tal van nieuwe therapiën om de levenskwaliteit van MS- patiënten te verbeteren. Ze geraken er meer en meer van overtuigd dat vooral vitamine D een positieve invloed zal hebben op deze ziekten.*

Multiple sclerose is een chronische ontstekingsziekte met een meestal langzame, maar bij sommige patiënten versnelde aftakeling van hun centraal zenuwstelsel. Zowel hun hersenen als hun ruggenmerg zijn niet meer in staat bepaalde signalen te verwerken. MS is bijzonder gecompliceerd. Het komt in de meest uiteenlopende varianten voor, waardoor iedere elke patiënt uniek is. De symptomen van MS zijn niet altijd zichbaar, en dat maakt een sluitende diagnose bijzonder moeilijk. Dat zorgt in vele gevallen voor heel wat onbegrip, zelfs in de naast omgeving van MS- patiënten. 

*Extra vitamine D voor meer levenskwaliteit*

Vele wetenschappelijke studies tonen aan dat vitamine D de levenskwaliteit van MS- patiënten sterk zal verbeteren. Zonlicht vormt de belangrijkste bron van vitamine D. Australische onderzoekers ontdekten recent dat MS patiënten die langer aan de zon werden blootgesteld, een mildere evolutie van hun ziekte mee maakten. Diegenen die extra vitamine D via hun voeding binnen kregen, hadden de ziekte eveneens beter onder controle. 

Van vitamine D is geweten dat het zelfs de kans op kanker verkleint. Nu al wordt vitamine D toegevoegd aan margarines en aan allerlei bak- en braadproducten. Deze vitamine is ook in belangrijke concentraties terug te vinden in vette vissoorten als paling, zalm, sardines, makreel en in haring.

*Verlammingen en gevoelsstoornissen*

Vele MS- patiënten vertonen verlammingen en hebben te kampen met gevoelsstoornissen. De ziekte kent een sterk wisselend verloop. Na een periode van verslechtering, maken de patiënten ook betere perioden mee. In het begin van de ziekte kunnen de symptomen zelfs een tijdje volledig verdwijnen, om daarna weer in alle hevigheid los te barsten. MS manifesteert zich meestal in de leeftijd tussen twintig en veertig jaar en komt iets meer voor bij vrouwen. Vooral in noordelijke landen komt deze ziekte relatief veel voor. Ons land telt zo'n twintigduizend MS- patiënten met een jaarlijkse toename van zo'n vijfhonderd, terwijl in meer.../...

Lees verder:

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Veel in de zon genieten dus.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Maar niet té veel hé Yv, dat is dan weer niet goed voor je huid...

----------

